# optima yellow top question



## bbak11010 (Feb 16, 2010)

hey all, 
I recently did some audio work and just found out my battery is dead. 
It's running two amps, 600 watts and 700 watts. 

I was thinking of getting a cap but it seems like optima yellow would do better. 
I was searching online and there are many choices for optima yellow.. im assuming its the size of the battery?.. 
Anybody know which optima yellow I should get, and which one fits an Evo 06 mr? 
Any help is appreciated!
Thanks 

(Edited)
The battery lasted a week after the install was done.. and I don't think the battery was bad before I installed the audio. Is this normal?


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Run a battery test on it. I have a battery tool that says if a battery is still good or not. I doubt the battery is junk after 5-6 years. But it could be. Almost every battery I've seen goes 6-10 years. It could be dead I suppose if the alternator can't charge it fast enough from the strain.

Do not get a capacitor. You are on the right track. An AGM type battery is the right choice. Either go with XS Power being the best, Then stinger and then Optima.

I have a XS Power D3400 and a Yellow Top D31.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

EW.

Diehard Platinum is the way to go.

Stay away from the Optima garbage.


----------



## bbak11010 (Feb 16, 2010)

Good to know there are more options.i thought optima was the best.. haha well
I'll definitely look into others.. does anyone know if there is a fitting issue?


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Die hard platinum is the odyssey 1500
And with the warranty the best battery value on the marker


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

There is no such thing as fitting issues. Find the right group size for your car, buy that, plop it in and be 0_0.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

bbak11010 said:


> Good to know there are more options.i thought optima was the best.. haha well
> I'll definitely look into others.. does anyone know if there is a fitting issue?


Diehard? WTF

Get whatever you want. I would never go with anything other than XS power, stinger, optima, Kinetic and the other audio dedicated batteries.

I have an optima in my bmw and it does have any accessories other than 4 coaxials and a headunit.

Make sure you get an AGM. AGM batteries last longer, arent affected by temperatures as much as lead acid, are leak proof, and best of all release there energy faster than lead acid.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

jockhater2 said:


> Diehard? WTF
> 
> Get whatever you want. I would never go with anything other than XS power, stinger, optima, Kinetic and the other audio dedicated batteries.
> 
> ...


the Diehard Platinum is an AGM. 

There have been many really good threads regarding all of this prior to yours.
Try searching "optima" and see what you find.

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bbak11010 (Feb 16, 2010)

So I should go with odyssey 1500? A bit pricey, but good reviews.


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> the Diehard Platinum is an AGM.
> 
> There have been many really good threads regarding all of this prior to yours.
> Try running "optima" and see what you find.
> ...


LOL whoops. I am an idiot. I didn't think dies hard would make an AGM. I agree. The guy should do his own shopping and contacting of the companies.

Any AGM upgrade will be better than his stock


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

bbak11010 said:


> So I should go with odyssey 1500? A bit pricey, but good reviews.


AGMs will be more expensive. but remember. Read up there pros. There are a lot.

Also they last 10-15 years. much longer than a lead acid.

Battery Types: Flooded versus AGM and Gel


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Get a Diehard Plat and be done with it.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

nick650 said:


> Get a Diehard Plat and be done with it.


X2!

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## bbak11010 (Feb 16, 2010)

wait... im confused.. call me dumb..
die hard plat =odyssey 1500?

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

http://www.amazon.com/Odyssey-34-PC...CSS2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1320115548&sr=8-1


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow those who are questioning the diehard platinums are WAY behind the power curve.

http://www.searsholdings.com/pubrel/pressOne.jsp?id=2007-02-28-0004536634


Enersys is the maker of odyssey and the Die hard platinums that are agms (grey cases) the stats are very similar.
Also Enersys originally made the optima battery and sold it. They have gone down hill from there.
I've used just about every battery on the market. YOU can't BEAT the warranty (4 year any sears) and performance of the rebadged battery


----------



## bbak11010 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks all! I'm going to SEARS tomorrow to pick up one.


----------



## Commissionmip (Jan 27, 2011)

Die hard platinum and big 3 upgrade. Use Monster cable!!!!


----------



## Ianarian (Dec 20, 2010)

Monster? Oh, sarcasm right? The super dielectric phenomenon?

Right along with the special rocks I sell to put in your sub box.... adds way more bass!


----------



## Commissionmip (Jan 27, 2011)

I can definitely say there is a difference, having used Rockford, streetwires (professional) kicker, and now monster. I have had the opportunity to use all of the above and can say the difference is less noise, cleaner power, when I switched I didn't see the dimming headlights.


----------



## RPercival (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd like to add a vote for the Deka Intimidator battery. You can get one retagged at O'Reilly's. They call it the Super Start Extreme AGM and it's about $165 and has a hell of a warranty.


----------



## nick650 (Feb 7, 2011)

Commissionmip said:


> I can definitely say there is a difference, having used Rockford, streetwires (professional) kicker, and now monster. I have had the opportunity to use all of the above and can say the difference is less noise, cleaner power, when I switched I didn't see the dimming headlights.


Rockford wires suck,kicker power wire is only good (super flexy stuff),monster sucks.

Less noise? Impossible

Cleaner power? Impossible, it delivers more power if anything

Deka is worse then the Die Hard.


----------



## Ianarian (Dec 20, 2010)

BATTERIES!
Kinetic, just as good as stinger or monster..... A1 **** huh?

Energizer or Duracell?

XS, and Shruken- $$$$!


----------



## Ianarian (Dec 20, 2010)

Commissionmip said:


> I can definitely say there is a difference, having used Rockford, streetwires (professional) kicker, and now monster. I have had the opportunity to use all of the above and can say the difference is less noise, cleaner power, when I switched I didn't see the dimming headlights.



Wow, that's what it says on the package too huh? Check this out: get informed my man, don't be taken for a fool. You'll want to investigate: metal type- the % of conductivity to 100% pure copper. Circular mils- ..... 
Ahh fuggit, I doubt you'll do it...

Reality?

You're buying fake gold at peak prices from a uncalibrated scale. 

They even got you thinking its a good deal.


----------



## gnesterenko (Mar 17, 2011)

nick650 said:


> Diehard Platinum is the way to go.


This + 1.

That said, if you killed your relatively new battery like that, another battery is not going to solve your issues. What you really need is a High Output alternator - that is the power source for your car, not the battery. The battery is used to start your engine. If you are killing it, it is because you are drawing more power then your alternator is able to provide. Replacing your battery is not going to change this fact.

Posting from work, so need this disclaimer:
"The views expressed here are mine and do not reflect the official opinion of my employer or the organization through which the Internet was accessed."


----------



## jockhater2 (May 9, 2011)

Commissionmip said:


> I can definitely say there is a difference, having used Rockford, streetwires (professional) kicker, and now monster. I have had the opportunity to use all of the above and can say the difference is less noise, cleaner power, when I switched I didn't see the dimming headlights.


ok???


----------



## bbak11010 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks all for your comments. Got the Diehard plat for 230 at Sears auto. Tax is 7% here......


----------



## fuzzysig (Feb 4, 2010)

my optima died sudden death also in the mall parking lot
and never charged since
so im never putting that pos in my car again.

not that its bad but its the type of cell. it dies instantly unlike conventional battery that slowly looses its charge allowing you some time to get it replaced.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

.......................


----------



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I have gone through 4 Optima 1400CCA (1000CA) batts in the last 2 years. All tested to have "Bad Cells". After the last one I talked to the manager of the Advanced Auto store and said "What the ****, I thought these were good batts". He said "I replace so many of these a month I wish we were not mandated to carry them". I put in a wet cell for now, but will be putting a XS under the hood when the funds allow.


----------

